# can someone tell me what this looks like?



## turtle005 (Feb 25, 2004)

My fish is fat. Been like that for about a month now and I was wondering if anyone has had a fish do this before and what I should do. I thought she, (not sure of sex, if anyone can tell I'd appreciate it) might be full of eggs, but I don't know. The fish is acting perfectly healthy, eating, fighting etc., but is just fat. I have 3 reds and this has always been the smallest and most agressive one since they were about the size of a quarter. They are 5-6" now. If this looks familiar let me know. To me it looks pregnant, but I don't know from any kind of breeding experience. The only other thing I can think of is that the fish has some sort of an infection or something. It's the fish on the right in the pic.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i don't believe that this is a pregnat fish.What are you feeding them?
The diet affects the P's very much.If you heve feed him/her red-meat might be the reason for that.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its not a decision that one can say yes its a female. That buldge could be due to internal blockage. Granted it could also be holding eggs. Your best indicator would be during the spawning period as stated in the *Breeding Article* Keep a close watch on diet. If its eating normal I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## turtle005 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks. Everything is fine health wise. They've been eating raw tiger prawns and this fish always eats just fine.


----------

